# R.i.p Little Eggies



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

NOOOOO my stupid mate walked into the table with my incubator on it! The incubator had 8 Leo eggs in it 42 days old and nearly ready to hatch! He banged it that hard the killed all the eggs and they have now collapsed 2 days later! im sooo upset they never had a chance!

I opened one of the dead eggs up to have a look and it was so cute and fully formed!


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Gutted  What a shame. RIP little guys.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Ummmm... are you SURE they're completely dead?

My personal rule is "leave them until they go mouldy" ... because sometimes they're hardier than you think.


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

I would be absolutely devestated...sorry mate!!!!


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p little ones


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

aww rip little geckos...give that friend of his some nasty nightmares eh!


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

r.i.p little guys


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

what a shame r.i.p


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

thats so sad and tragic-sleep well little loves


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Aww poor little things 

R.I.P Little Ones


----------



## johnz_snow (May 31, 2007)

couldnt they survive at all that far gone ?


----------

